# Feb 8th/9th Storm



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Yup, it does indeed look like the storm train will keep on rolling.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

Excellent. So our long V-day weekend is already shaping up to be good. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2011)

This one seems to have dropped off the map. Now talking about Thursday.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This one seems to have dropped off the map. Now talking about Thursday.



Ands that's the great thing right now.  There's so much potential out there, that if in the as of late unlikely event that one misses, there's another one just a day or two behind it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Ands that's the great thing right now.  There's so much potential out there, that if in the as of late unlikely event that one misses, there's another one just a day or two behind it!



I'm actually very happy about this since I have a flight at 7am on the 8th.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 4, 2011)

hope it dumps, will be at pico that weekend....


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 4, 2011)

Storm of the century.....oops I mean a near miss


----------



## bigbog (Feb 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm actually very happy about this since I have a flight at 7am on the 8th.



Same here WL(the very happy part)...the damn annuity 1099 form should be here by then...holding up the Federal return _and_ new-powderski refund!...arrrgghhh.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2011)

So it really the 7/8th storm. Not huge but I'll take it


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 7, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> So it really the 7/8th storm. Not huge but I'll take it



Today Burke was very good.  Tons of pow stashes left in the glades.  Snow got more compact/heavy but it was fun.  I was surprised how much snow there was left over in the glades.  The left side of Birches had untouched powder for a good portion of the run.  It felt like there were no more than a dozen people on the whole mountain which made it extra sweet.  Hopeing for a killer tomorrow.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 7, 2011)

BTW, It started snowing about an hour ago but its light.  Maybe half an inch on the ground.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like this will help VT after last Saturday night's "event".


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Looks like this will help VT after last Saturday night's "event".



Maybe more so for Southern VT.  

We got 4-5 inches overnight as expected and its still coming down.    Today should be nice...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

My wife sent me a text this morning that she shoveled out about 3" of medium density snow from the front walk of our place at Mount Snow about 7:30 and it was still snowing


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent. Some extra snow will certainly help things.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 8, 2011)

Snow got up here about ~2am and temps must be at or slightly above freezing in Bangor @10:37.  
Will head over to SL tomorrow($39 State Residents Day), temps over there look good(Highs in teens/20s)....will get some pics.
Flurries are supposed to continue over there.....no doubt will up on the mountain.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

My wife just sent me a text from her mid morning break at Mount Snow - about 6" uptop, still snowling lightly.  Snow is moderate density


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent news Jeff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Euler (Feb 8, 2011)

Only a couple inches in the Putney-Dummerston Metro Area.  I like that - a nice refresh for the mountain and not too much shoveling at the house.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2011)

2" of dense.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2011)

Greg said:


> 2" of dense.



We had about 3" of dense snow at my house this morning.  There was considerably less down here in Watertown.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> We had about 3" of dense snow at my house this morning.  There was considerably less down here in Watertown.



Had some snow last night... This morning it was all nair and a bit of slush on the driveway.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 8, 2011)

Euler said:


> Only a couple inches in the Putney-Dummerston Metro Area.  I like that - a nice refresh for the mountain and not too much shoveling at the house.



Thanks Euler. We may be spared a plowing expense this week. That would be the first week in a looooong while.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 8, 2011)

Mt. Snow reporting 8 inches and still snowing! WooT!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 8, 2011)

6-8 inches on Burke mountain and it was awesome out there.  It snowed all day and still going on lightly now.  The mountain is in as good of shape as I have ever seen it.  The glades were really good to ride on with a very deep base and powder stashes everywhere.  There were maybe a dozen people on the upper mountain and we had first tracks on most marked glades all day long.  These past weeks have been memorable and some of the best riding conditions I have ever experienced, today was one of those remarkable days.


----------



## Bogger (Feb 9, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> 6-8 inches on Burke mountain and it was awesome out there.  It snowed all day and still going on lightly now.  The mountain is in as good of shape as I have ever seen it.  The glades were really good to ride on with a very deep base and powder stashes everywhere.  There were maybe a dozen people on the upper mountain and we had first tracks on most marked glades all day long.  These past weeks have been memorable and some of the best riding conditions I have ever experienced, today was one of those remarkable days.





Thanks for the report psyflyer, it's great to have some real time/real people giving accurate info on conditions! :smile:


----------



## KingM (Feb 9, 2011)

Another 5-10" overnight at MRG. The snow in the yard on the Valley floor is as deep as I've seen it since 2007.


----------

